# SWISS TV Programm



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
maybe I am lucky with this...I understand it's an unusual question...but maybe someone out there knows about it. I am Swiss and would like to watch some Swiss Sport live on TV....however, I live in a building which is covered with DU TV and am not allowed to put up my own satelitte dish....

anybody knows any place where I could watch the Swiss channels (i am very interested in IceHockey....)

Many thanks for any leads
Lenochka


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally, I've always wondered why there is an Irish Pub in every country but never a German Biergarten. I like German beer better anyway.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that's a great idea


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Personally, I've always wondered why there is an Irish Pub in every country but never a German Biergarten. I like German beer better anyway.


I agree German beer is the way forward...

...but thoiz not'in loike a noice cold point a'Guinness


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I agree German beer is the way forward...
> 
> ...but thoiz not'in loike a noice cold point a'Guinness


It would be even better if they'd hire German speaking staff so I could practice before I forget everything I learned.

And Guinness.....ewwww. Me no like dark beer.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> It would be even better if they'd hire German speaking staff so I could practice before I forget everything I learned.
> 
> And Guinness.....ewwww. Me no like dark beer.


I'm with you pass me a grolsch please or a good old aussie blue tongue, Bees Knees, Red Back pleassssssse


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Great beer contest....I vouch for Erdinger or Kilkenny.....others are fine too...
but anyway....

would really like to get some info directly related to the question ;-))


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Great beer contest....I vouch for Erdinger or Kilkenny.....others are fine too...
> but anyway....
> 
> would really like to get some info directly related to the question ;-))


hehehe

Sorry I highjacked your thread.  

But I don't know the answer to your question. Surely there's got to be a sportsbar somewhere in Dubai.  Maybe an Irish pub would let you watch your hockey if they don't already have plans to show something else. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> hehehe
> 
> Sorry I highjacked your thread.
> 
> But I don't know the answer to your question. Surely there's got to be a sportsbar somewhere in Dubai.  Maybe an Irish pub would let you watch your hockey if they don't already have plans to show something else. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


Yes sorry, we are easily led
We might even come and keep you company watching it if they have our beer


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

still no answer.......dam'n it ! flew to Prague to watch the last game live......
and now I can't see the next one even on TV.....grrrrhhh !!!


----------

